# A couple of my birds



## treebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's a couple shots of my birds (2/3 I have)

Domino, a black Grizzle hen. She's rather large for a lady and my biggest pigeon. Her favorite toys include shoe laces and those plastic strips from milk jug caps. She likes putting seeds into the bath dish:












Tumbles, just a normal hen (and the smallest pigeon). She has vestibular disease and can't fly. She was picked on by other birds in the aviary where I got her (from a rescue along with Domino) so she's in her own enclosure next to the bigger one. Her flight and tail feathers were cut off for some reason (that's how she wa:s picked up by the rescue). Her favorite toys are jingle bells:











Not pictured: Pidgey (need to get an updated photo). He was a rescue youngster from October 1st. He had a fractured pelvis, foot, and a few deep puncture marks under his wings. I posted about him here and thanks to the information on this board, he made a full recovery. He's mated to Domino. She's so dominate (she's also 1/3 greater than him in size) and he's so submissive to her it's a hoot. But they'll go into their house lay down next to each other, allopreen and cuddle. His favorite toys are also jingle bells. He'll kick a big bell around like a soccer ball.


----------



## treebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

opps, I guess I should of posted this in the Pet Pigeon section.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing these beauties  Its always a pleasure to see pigeons, especially rescues having a good full life


----------

